# مبادئ هندسة التآكل و الحماية Corrosion & Corrosion Management Basics



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*بداية من الأسبوع القادم سنبدأ معا تقديم حلقة أسبوعية عن مبادئ هندسة التآكل و الحماية Corrosion & Corrosion Management Basics 

و أرجو من المشاركين الإستفادة مما سأقدمه من مادة هندسية و رجائى الوحيد أن يكون موضوعنا هذا غير تقليديا بمعنى أن يكون خالى من الشكر و المجاملات فمجالها فى ملتقيات و منتديات غير ملتقانا الحبيب "ملتقى المهندسين العرب" 

دكتور مهندس
جمال الشربينى
الخبير السابق بشركة ارامكو السعودية
و رئيس معمل التآكل بمركز بحوث و تطوير الفلزات
أكاديمية البحث العلمى و التكنولوجيا (سابقا)*


----------



## محمد منير حسن (9 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس
انا اسمى /محمد منير اعمل corrsion engineer فى شركة بترول


----------



## محمد منير حسن (9 نوفمبر 2007)

لو سمحت يا دكتور ايه الشهادات بجاني الخبرة احصل على وظيفة فى دول الخليج كengineer corrosion


----------



## المهندس جاسم علي (9 نوفمبر 2007)

نتمنى لجنابكم الكريم الموفقية مقدما واتمنى البداية عن نظريات التاكل وماهي الاحدث مع التضمين للعلاقات الرياضية الهندسية


----------



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (9 نوفمبر 2007)

محمد منير حسن قال:


> لو سمحت يا دكتور ايه الشهادات بجاني الخبرة احصل على وظيفة فى دول الخليج كengineer corrosion



*عزيزى المهندس محمد منير حسن
عليكم الأتصال الشخصى عبر بريد الملتقى

أبعث لى بالــسيرة الذاتية حتى أتمكن من تقديم المشورة لكم*


----------



## محمد حمزه (9 نوفمبر 2007)

أتمنى للجميع التوفيق والفائدة .....
وأرجو إتباع النظام وتوجيهات الدكتور جمال الشربيني في الردود ..... لكي يتسنى للجميع أن يستفيد وأن يخرج عمله هذا في النهاية بشكل حضاري


----------



## محمد منير حسن (10 نوفمبر 2007)

من فضلك با دكتور ازاى ابعت الcv على ميلك فى الموقع
وشكرا لأستجابة حضرتك بسرعة فى الرد عليه


----------



## elzaim111 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*أعزائى كل من يعمل أو سيعمل فى مجال هندسة التآكل و الحماية
فلنبدأ معا بما قمت بترجمته إلى اللغة العربية كبداية لما سأقدمه بعد ذلك باللغة الإنجليزية*

للأسف لم أستطع تحميل الملفات لأنها من نوعية PaperPort و ليست Pdf و يلزم لقرائتهما PageViewer

المقالتين عنوانهما كالتالى:

دور التصميمات الهندسية فى مجابهة التآكل
التآكل فى عمليات تكرير البترول و البتروكيماويات

و على من يرغب فيهم أن يراسلنى من خلال الملتقى


----------



## محمد حمزه (14 نوفمبر 2007)

د. م.جمال الشربينى قال:


> *أعزائى كل من يعمل أو سيعمل فى مجال هندسة التآكل و الحماية
> فلنبدأ معا بما قمت بترجمته إلى اللغة العربية كبداية لما سأقدمه بعد ذلك باللغة الإنجليزية*
> 
> للأسف لم أستطع تحميل الملفات لأنها من نوعية PaperPort و ليست Pdf و يلزم لقرائتهما PageViewer
> ...



ممكن حضرتك تحاول تضغطها في صورة zip file :3: 
ثم ترفقها بعد ذلك بشكل عادي

مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*أخطاء الرفع 
corrosion article 1.rar:
ملف خاطئ​*

*النتيجة مبينه أعلاه
المشكلة ليست فى ضغط الملف بواسطة zip الضاغط عندى rar
لمشكلة أن ملفاتى غير مقبولة للملتقى لأنها Paperport document و التى يمكن رؤيتها بواسطة Pageviewer*

*و هذه النوعية من الملفات غير متوفرة فى رافع الملفات فى الملتقى

حجم ملفاتى هى 947KB *


----------



## محمد منير حسن (14 نوفمبر 2007)

يا ريت يا دكتور تبدا من كيفية تجنب مشاكل التاكل من خلال التصميم
How u can avoid corrosion problems through using design 

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد منير حسن (14 نوفمبر 2007)

يا ريت يا اخ محمد حمزة توضح لى بالتفاصيل ازاى ابعتcvبتاعى الى دكتور جمال من خلال ارسال رسالة خاصة انا حاولت ولكن مش لاقى اى اختيار للتحميلز


----------



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (15 نوفمبر 2007)

محمد منير حسن قال:


> من فضلك با دكتور ازاى ابعت الcv على ميلك فى الموقع
> وشكرا لأستجابة حضرتك بسرعة فى الرد عليه



عزيزى المهندس محمد منير
عليك الأتصال بى تليفونيا على الأرقام التالية نظرا لأن الملتقى لا يسمح بتداول عناوين البريد الإلكترونى:

Mobile: 00 2 0105272688
Tel: 33049195
Tel/Fax: 33042455


----------



## محمد حمزه (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*إليكم الطريقة !!!!*



د. م.جمال الشربينى قال:


> *أخطاء الرفع
> corrosion article 1.rar:
> ملف خاطئ​*
> 
> ...





محمد منير حسن قال:


> يا ريت يا اخ محمد حمزة توضح لى بالتفاصيل ازاى ابعتcvبتاعى الى دكتور جمال من خلال ارسال رسالة خاصة انا حاولت ولكن مش لاقى اى اختيار للتحميلز


____________________________________________________________
شكرا يا دكتور جمال على جهدك و حرصك على المحاولة .... ولكن إليك طريقة مناسبة وسهلة

ايضا لك يا باشمهندس محمد منير حسن .....

_______________________________________________________________
فقط إتبع الآتي:

1- بإستخدام مركز رفع الملفات وذلك بعد ضغطها بإستخدام الضاغط rar أو zip






______________________________________________________________

2- قم بتحميل الملف الذي تريده كما في الصورة مع مراعاة حجم و نوع الملفات المسموح بها 






____________________________________________________________________

3- بعد إنتهاء التحميل سيظهر لك رابط كما في الصورة 






_________________________________________________________________

4- قم بنسخ هذا الرابط وضعه في الموضوع الذي تريده ..... فعندما يستعمله أي أحد سوف يتمكن من التحميل


__________________________________________________________________
ملحوظة: لا تقم بحذف الملف من على الموقع بعد تحميله حتى يظل متاحا 

وبالنسبة للأخ محمد منير حسن فيمكنك تحميل سيرتك الذاتية بنفس الطريقة ثم تقوم بعد ذلك بنسخ رابط التحميل و إرساله في رسالة خاصة للدكتور جمال الشربيني 

هذا وأسأل الله لي ولكم التوفيق دائما 
و أن يجعل هذا في ميزان حسناتنا خالصا لوجهه الكريم :56:


----------



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*نعم المكتوب باللون الأحمر*

*




رسالة إدارية 
يجب أن تكون عدد مشاركاتك 100 مشاركة حتى تتمكن من رفع الملفات 

أنقر للتوسيع...


للأسف هذا ما تلقيته عند محاولتى إستخدام مركز رفع الملفات نعم المكتوب باللون الأحمر*


----------



## محمد حمزه (15 نوفمبر 2007)

سأرفع الأمر للإدارة ........ و أنا آسف والله تعبتك معايا


----------



## مهاجر (15 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

سيتم حل هذا الإشكال بإذن الله


----------



## prof mido (22 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نداء الي مشرفي المنتدي بتوفير حل لمشكلة عدد المشاركات حتي يتسني للدكتور الافاده
ارجو الاهتمام وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبد النافع (23 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة انا طالب هندسة مناجم وفلزات ازهر السنة التالتة وعاوز اعرف اية اللى ممكن اعملة واية الشهادات والدورات اللى ممكن اخدها عشان الاقى فرصة عمل بعد التخرج وشكرا


----------



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (23 نوفمبر 2007)

عبد النافع قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة انا طالب هندسة مناجم وفلزات ازهر السنة التالتة وعاوز اعرف اية اللى ممكن اعملة واية الشهادات والدورات اللى ممكن اخدها عشان الاقى فرصة عمل بعد التخرج وشكرا



*السؤال ماذا سيكون تخصصك هل سيكون فلزات أم مناجم؟
على أيامنا كان هناك تخصص!*


----------



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (23 نوفمبر 2007)

و أخيرا ساكمل 100 مشاركة ...كفارة


----------



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*دور التصميمات الهندسية فى مجابهة التآكل*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded2/44373/1195838526.rar


*الملف بأعلاه هو مقالة باللغة العربية 
دور التصميمات الهندسية فى مجابهة التآكل*
الملف نهايته max و يحتاج لمشاهدته 
PaperPort
أو
PageViewer


----------



## محمد حمزه (23 نوفمبر 2007)

الحمد لله .......... شكرا دكتور جمال 
والله لم تنقطع محاولاتي في حل المشكة ولكن حضرتك سبقتني 
أسأل الله أن ينفع بكم و أن يجعل عملكم هذا في ميزان حسناتكم ...... 
وإلى الأمام دائما :15:


----------



## jassim78 (25 نوفمبر 2007)

ممكن دكتور مجموعة من بحوثك المنشورة في مجال التاكل


----------



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*التآكل الشرخى الإجهادى Scc*



jassim78 قال:


> ممكن دكتور مجموعة من بحوثك المنشورة في مجال التاكل



عذرا أبحاثى المنشورة أكاديمية كانت فى مجال التآكل الشرخى الإجهادى SCC و توقفت عندما ألتحقت فى ديسمبر 1987 بشركتى سمارك و أرامكو بالسعودية أولا فى مجال التدريب بسمارك و ثانيا فى الخدمات الفنية و التفتيش فى مصفاة ينبع و التدريب فى الظهران بأرامكو فى و قد حصلت على درجة أستاذ باحث مشارك فى عام 1986


----------



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*التآكل فى عمليات تكرير البترول و البتروكيماويات مقالة باللغة العربية*

التآكل فى عمليات تكرير البترول و البتروكيماويات مقالة باللغة العربية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded2/44373/1196079781.rar


----------



## محمد منير حسن (26 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا دكتور جمال وجعله الله ماتفعله فى ميزان حسناتك. المواضيع ممتازة وخاصة دور التصميمات الهندسية فى مجابهة التآكل


----------



## siffien (5 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا
اني بصدد اعداد بحث عن التآكل في الفولاذ الكاربوني 
وخاصة في منصهر من الرصاص بزموث اتمنى وجود اي معلومات لديك في هذا المجال


----------



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (6 ديسمبر 2007)

siffien قال:


> شكرا جزيلا
> اني بصدد اعداد بحث عن التآكل في الفولاذ الكاربوني
> وخاصة في منصهر من الرصاص بزموث اتمنى وجود اي معلومات لديك في هذا المجال



لم أعمل من قبل فى هذا المجال
و عليك أولا بقراءة البحث التالى باللغة الإنجليزية:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded2/44373/1196929897.rar


http://www.nea.fr/html/pt/docs/iem/madrid00/Proceedings/Paper50.pdf

و بحثك فى الإنترنت لا بد أن يكون باللغة الإنجليزية


----------



## abu_malek (3 أغسطس 2008)

baraka allahu feek


----------



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (4 أغسطس 2008)

*عنوانى هو*

أعزائى مهندسين التآكل
عنوانى هو
gmsherbini AT gmail.com


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (4 أغسطس 2008)

في انتظار المزيد
ونرجو تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## ابو الافكار (13 فبراير 2009)

دكتور جمال 
عفوا على الازعاج
ارجو ان تقبلني اخا صغيرا لك
ارجو مساعدتي في ايجاد معلومات عن corrosion inspection


----------



## ابو الافكار (13 فبراير 2009)

دكتور جمال 
عفوا على الازعاج
ارجو ان تقبلني اخا صغيرا لك
ارجو مساعدتي في ايجاد معلومات عن corrosion inspection


----------



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (18 فبراير 2009)

ابو الافكار قال:


> دكتور جمال
> عفوا على الازعاج
> ارجو ان تقبلني اخا صغيرا لك
> ارجو مساعدتي في ايجاد معلومات عن corrosion inspection


 
أهلا ومرحبا بأخى أبو الأفكار

بدون فيزا كارد

Inspection Methods​ 
Automated Ultrasonic (UT) Tube Corrosion Mapping

Corrosion Inspection Is The Most Common Reason For Cleaning *...* 

Training Courses​ 
EMAT Ultrasonic Corrosion Inspection 

A Complete Corrosion Inspection System​ 
​ 
إذا لديك فيزا كارد يمكنك الدخول و الإطلاع 
*Corrosion Inspection and Monitoring*

Corrosion Inspection and Monitoring​ 

وإلى لقاء آخر بإذن الله ومزيد من المعلومات


----------



## عبد النافع (19 فبراير 2009)

شكرا يادكتور جمال على المجهود الرائع لحضرتك وللمهندس محمد حمزة ونتمنى ان نستفيد من حضراتكم فى مجال هندسة التاكل والفحص الهندسى للمنشات المعدنية خاصة المنشات النفطية لانى انشاء اللة ناوى اسير فى هذا المجال بعد الدراسة (انا فى بكالوريوس فلزات أزهر بس اريد ان اعرف ماهى الدورات والشهادات اللازمة لكى اعمل فى هذا المجال بجانب القراءة من الكتب )


----------



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (19 فبراير 2009)

*نبدأ باللحام*



عبد النافع قال:


> شكرا يادكتور جمال على المجهود الرائع لحضرتك وللمهندس محمد حمزة ونتمنى ان نستفيد من حضراتكم فى مجال هندسة التاكل والفحص الهندسى للمنشات المعدنية خاصة المنشات النفطية لانى انشاء اللة ناوى اسير فى هذا المجال بعد الدراسة (انا فى بكالوريوس فلزات أزهر بس اريد ان اعرف ماهى الدورات والشهادات اللازمة لكى اعمل فى هذا المجال بجانب القراءة من الكتب )


 
المشوار طويل أمامك ما أخبار اللحام معك هل درست طرق اللحام وعيوب اللحام وميتالورجيا اللحام
Welding Metallurgy ؟!

منتظر إجابتك:73:


و الموضوع التالى سيفيدك كثيرا:

مثبــت: كل شيء عن الــ NDT & Inspection ‏(




1 2 3 4 5 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (19 فبراير 2009)

تسلم دكتور جمال ومشرفنا الغالي عن جد مواضيع مهمه ان شاء الله يكون الابداع متواصل وشكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## correng (19 فبراير 2009)

عزيزي دكتور جمال

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك

و اود استشارتك في موضوع العمل

فانا اعمل في مجال التفتيش على الدهانات و عايز اطور نفسي و اشتغل في الحمايه الكاثوديه

فهل الدورات وحدها تكفي

و لا بعد ما اخدها مش هاعرف اشتغل بيها علشان هيشترطو الخبره

و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد النافع (20 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على رد حضرتك يادكتور جمال بس حضرتك تقصد فكرة عن اللحامات يعنى مجرد معلومات ولا دورات لحام وهل هى شرط اساسى للعمل فى مجال الفحص الهندسى


----------



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (23 فبراير 2009)

عبد النافع قال:


> شكرا على رد حضرتك يادكتور جمال بس حضرتك تقصد فكرة عن اللحامات يعنى مجرد معلومات ولا دورات لحام وهل هى شرط اساسى للعمل فى مجال الفحص الهندسى


 
كما قلت المشوار طويل جدا أمامك وإنسى تماما حكاية "فكرة"
هى ليست دورة واحده بل هى دورات 
طرق اللحام
عيوب اللحامات
طرق الكشف و الفحص
الأجهزة المستخدمة فى الكشف عن عيوب اللحامات...الخ
وعليك بزيارة الموضوع التالى:
مثبــت: كل شيء عن الــ NDT & Inspection ‏(




1 2 3 4 5 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) 
م.مجدي عليان 

ستجد فيه الكثير
وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق ومستقبل باهر بإذن الله


----------



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (23 فبراير 2009)

محمد منير حسن قال:


> يا ريت يا دكتور تبدا من كيفية تجنب مشاكل التاكل من خلال التصميم
> How u can avoid corrosion problems through using design
> 
> وجزاك الله خيرا


 
الملف مرفق ومحتاج الــ Page Viewer


----------



## عبد النافع (26 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر ليك يادكتور على نصائح حضرتك وبجد الجريدة بتاعة حضرتك فوق الوصف والى الامام انشاء الله


----------



## alrook (17 مارس 2009)

لا زلت بانتظر تحميل الملف لغرض الاسفادة (رحم الله امرة عمل عملا فاتقنه ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (17 مارس 2009)

*التآكل فى عمليات تكرير البترول والبتروكيماويات.pdf (679.9 كيلوبايت)*




التآكل فى عمليات تكرير البترول والبتروكيماويات.pdf (679.9 كيلوبايت)


----------



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (17 مارس 2009)

*التصميمات الهندسية والتآكل*




التصميمات الهندسية و التآكل.PDF (671.2 كيلوبايت)


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (19 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير على هذه المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## المهندسة الكميائية (10 مارس 2010)

Hiiiiiiiii 

please i want some help from you about my assignment

could you please help me if you not busy?


my topic is about:

corrosion & prevention through electrochemical engineering

thank you


----------



## المهندسة الكميائية (10 مارس 2010)

*Hiiiiiiiii 

please i want some help from you about my assignment

could you please help me if you not busy?


my topic is about:

*
*corrosion & prevention through electrochemical engineering

please send to my email *​*
**[email protected]
thank you*​


----------



## SABAHSABAH (3 أغسطس 2011)

*[email protected]*

السلام عليكم دكتور جمال 
ارجو مراسلتي على عنواني الاكتروني 
[email protected]
وذلك لموضوع هام جدا


----------



## م باسل وردان (3 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور دكتور كتير والله يجزاك الخير ويعطيك العافية
وانا عندي بعض الموضوعات النظرية عن الحماية والتاكل يعني يمكن حاول اتفاعل معك ومشكور كتير

يادكتور ممكن تضغطها zip file بعدين ارفاقها


----------



## اسعد ميسان (17 مايو 2012)

*لو سمحت دكتور احتاج اهم الاجهزة الحديثة والقديمة المستخدمة لحساب معدل التاكل والتاكل بصورة عامة لان بحاجة اليهن في المختبر .وتمنياتي لكم بالخير والموفقية *


----------

